# Skullcroft - 2011



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Honestly, I wasn't sure if we were going to get our stuff out this year or not. IN the end though - it did come together quite nicely.

Skcullcroft, as I like to call it, is a simple yard display... so no walk-throughs or other features. Each year I do try to add a bit and this year it was a fairly sizable (foam+plywood) crypt. I also found a fantastic deal on Kijiji for a 5.1 system... allowing me to return to running sound effects in the yard. Last year, the little CD player crapped out on me at last minute --- this year it was 1000 watts of howling, screeching, moaning, barking, organ-playing mayhem. More than one ToT jumped at the unexpected things going bump in the night!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

A few more...


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

... and the last set.














































See you all next year!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great set up. Love the crypt.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice! You've created a creepy atmosphere and you have some nice props to work with! Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Tombstones, crypt, gargoyles - you just can't go wrong with that kind of set up


----------

